# started by God



## fr8trn (Mar 9, 2015)

This plant was planted by I guess birds, because I haven't planted anything, I am a novice and have never grown before, so I have just let her do her thing and she seems to be doing fairly well, input would be appreciated. 

View attachment misc pictures 058.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 057.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 059.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 060.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 061.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 062.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 063.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 064.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 029.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks like a sativa that could use some blooming nutrition.  Hope it is great for you.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2015)

So if you want to feed it, you will need to figure out if you want organic or chemical. It has started blooming... what a surprise for you...


----------



## fr8trn (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes it is a nice surprise, I don't really care whether I use natural or chemical, just whichever will give it the boost needed, I have a feeling natural will be more readily available for me here in Chile, I know when I have gone to the Homecenter and looked, they only really carry natural stuff, I guess it depends on what you feel will be most beneficial, thanks for your help.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok, so you have done well so far with your girl.. lucky it its a girl.. congratulations. Ok in a personal message you said you are a very beginner so I am going to advise a beginner. When you look at the Homecenter and see the fertilizer they will have numbers on the bag. NPK, of course I don't know about the bags in Chili, but you grow great produce there so I am sure we can figure it out.
The N stands for Nitrogen, which you and the dirt have already provided.. Now that you are flowering you need the P and K. which is Phosphorus and Potash/potassium.  So you need a nute with the P and K in it.  A small amount of N is ok and a bigger amount of P and K.

Does any of this make sense? There are bat guano's that are high in P and K and low in N.. That you would just use the dry guano and put it around the plant and water it in. 

Others will pop in and help...


----------



## fr8trn (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you Rosebud, I really appreciate any and all help that is offered, it makes a guy feel welcome knowing there are people out there willing to help a total amateur.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2015)

But did it make sense. We are glad you are here. You are most welcome.  we need to take care of that gift of yours, where ever it came from:banana:


----------



## fr8trn (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes it did make sense, I will see what I can find, after all I need my girl happy and healthy!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 9, 2015)

Good karma... the powers that be said hey man, you deserve some weed and wham, there ya go


----------



## fr8trn (Mar 11, 2015)

I went to the Homecenter and got some nutrients for it, I started adding yesterday, I will keep you all updated on the progress, by the way, I was able to find nutrients that were low Nitrogen high Phosphorous and high potassium.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2015)

Great, i would use half strength the first time...but if you used full strength it will most likely be fine. Glad you got some food for that hungry girl.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 11, 2015)

If you are concerned about giving it full strength nutes I would water it real good with plain water to dilute the nutes some more. This might help if it hasn`t been too long since you gave her the nutes. She`s in the ground I assume.


----------

